# Looking for a small rebuildable tank.



## dwayne19420 (3/10/15)

Hi All vets
I need some help locating a small rebuildable tank to fit an eleaf I stick mini 10w. I have been looking on the interwebs with no success. I am using the just fog 1453 on the mini now but the issue.
I'm having is leaks and coils Looking for a more reliable option with rebuildable coils.
Until I get funds to buy a better set up any suggestions guys 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (3/10/15)

You should give more info bud. What kind of vaper are you? Do you do mouth-to-lung hits or straight lung hits. Different atties will give you a different experience. We need to know more about what you like before we can suggest certain atties

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hi All vets
> I need some help locating a small rebuildable tank to fit an eleaf I stick mini 10w. I have been looking on the interwebs with no success. I am using the just fog 1453 on the mini now but the issue.
> I'm having is leaks and coils Looking for a more reliable option with rebuildable coils.
> Until I get funds to buy a better set up any suggestions guys
> ...



Hi @dwayne19420 
I am not 100% sure about the iStick mini but I suspect that its specs (and its lowish max power) is going to be quite difficult for you to get a great vape on a solid rebuildable tank.

What you could try is to get a humble EVOD1. eCiggies/VapourMountain I think still has stock. And buy a few stock 1.8 ohm or 2.2 ohm coils for it. Those coils can be rebuilt. You buy a few of them and then once you've used them, you use the old coil head and parts to build a new coil with 28g wire. But it is really quite fiddly and very small - so not really an easy option for a first time builder. That said, I did it plenty a long time ago and got a decent vape with a 1.6 ohm simple single coil and organic cotton wick. Search on Youtube for Riptrippers Evod coil build and you will find it. 

Otherwise, its going to be better to get a higher powered mod and a tank like a Subtank Mini. Something like the Subox kit is a great way to start and build on when you want to. It has both commercial coils and a RBA part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Coco (3/10/15)

I'm assuming that you would want to build high, i.e. no sub-ohming here. If that is the starting point, you could basically use any RTA or RBA and build your own 1.8 or 2.0 or higher coils without resorting to factory-built items. Let's see ... W = V^2/R or R = V^2/W so you could get away with a minimum of 1.6 ohm coils if you want around a 4 V drop over the coil.

Mini tank for a mini mod? I've been reading good things about the Goblin mini. It is tiny. Not sure how it performs in higher builds or with MTL setups, but it is tiny, apparently good & rebuildable.

EDIT: Just picked up my afternoon vape... eGo One (not Mega). It has the CLR coils which are rebuildable. You won't be able to use the standard 0.5/1.0 coil on it (since the device has a low Watt rating), but if you build your own at a higher ohm, it may fit the bill. (They come in 3 sizes, the 1.8ml one is small, they all use the same coils and can use the CLR heads)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (3/10/15)

ive got a ego one 1.8ml tank with a 1ohm clr in it on a 20w mod often vape it at 10w and it works well for mouth to lung hits. I havent rebuilt the coil yet but i have been rewicking it. Just use a generous amount of cotton and it doesnt leak or anything

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (3/10/15)

Thanks for the help guys I will look into it a bit more when I get back to searching the Web. Been saving up want to buy some new kit in the near future.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (3/10/15)

Howzit @dwayne19420 

Depending on your reasons for wanting and personal preference of "Small" I'd recommend possibly looking at RDA's. (Drippers)

If you don't vape constantly and only need a hit now and then, this could be way easier for you! 
As you can drip (soaking your wick), vape till most juice is evaporated and then just store your device for your next need.
(though dripping can be messy and tedious + Require a stronger device, due to setup and preference etc.)

I've recently swapped from RTA's over to my first dripper and I am BEYOND happier than I've ever been with vaping!!! 
Haven't used a tank in 2 weeks 
Though I now carry 2 bottles of juice and spare set of batteries wherever I go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/10/15)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dwayne19420 (4/10/15)

zadiac said:


> You should give more info bud. What kind of vaper are you? Do you do mouth-to-lung hits or straight lung hits. Different atties will give you a different experience. We need to know more about what you like before we can suggest certain atties


Hi zadiac
Still experimenting .. but mainly mouth to lung hits.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwayne19420 (4/10/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Pm sent


Big thanks to you sir for helping me out, made my weekend.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

